# FS: 2002 Audi A6 Quattro



## Jalbright19 (Oct 30, 2012)

FS: 2002 Audi A6 Quattro. 111K, Silver ext, black leather interior. Auto, sunroof, power everything. New tires, new battery, timing belt and water pump replaced on sept27,2012. Car is in excellent condition inside and out. $7,000


----------



## Jalbright19 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Pics*

I am new to this site and can't figure out how to add photos..


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

wow hey vw vortex wanna make me a moderator for a6 c5?
this isnt the for sale section. here is the for sale section. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?911-A6-S6-and-RS6-(C5)-Cars
also you would wanna go to www.imgur.com you can upload without an account and it will automatically give you an image tag link you can copy and paste to the forum. it will have


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Jalbright19 said:


> I am new to this site


 We could tell from your asking price alone.


----------



## Jalbright19 (Oct 30, 2012)

Car sold for $7,250, thanks for your input though. Have a good one!


----------

